# Hospital visit



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2008)

Well I went to my local wine supply store today around 1:00 to trade in some bottles that my parents got me for Christmas and they were dold the wrong bottle and when I got home and got out of the car I twisted wrong and fell in the driveway. My back was a little more sore this morning from what I dont know but anyway once I stood up I got this intense pain that ran down my left buttock and left leg. I painfully crawled partially into my car and thats as far as I could make it. I made several attempts at either getting all the way in or to stand up but each time I ended up in so much that I would start sweating and come very close to passing out. Eventually after and hour and a half my wife called an ambulance and took me to the hospital. It is my discs pinching a nerve(sciatic). They gave me a shot 2 pills and a few prescription and I can move again very carefully. Dont know whats going to happen once these drugs wear off though.


----------



## GrantLee63 (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Wade .... hopefully you'll be back to normal ASAP.
- GL63


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Wade, are you laid up for a while? Work? 

TELL ME YOU CAN STILL DRINK WINE!!!!!!!!!!

Is there anything they can do about a pinched nerve?

Heating pad and pills......... Not the best way to rest....... but REST!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 27, 2008)

Not to sure about anything right now as im still pretty drugged up, hope all is better very soon as missing work at this point wont be very good. That pump will sure come in handy now though!


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 27, 2008)

Wade....I feel your pain..............I have 3 bulging discs and in pain pretty much most of the time.... 


But when you really pull a bad move and end up like you.......Wow.....I know you are in some pain.......


Hope you can get some resolve to the pain. The Dr. I work for does Intervertebral Disc Decompression thereapy...if you want to know more about that ....email or pm me.............Ramona


Curtis has the same problems and has had 2 sets of epidural steroid injections which has helped him. But really has to be careful how he moves and what he does. 


Sounds like you have a pretty serious back problem there.....


----------



## K&GB (Dec 27, 2008)

Wishing you a speedy recovery, Wade. I know that's gotta hurt bad.



Feel better buddy.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 27, 2008)

Wade,

I hope you heal fast dude. Speedy recovery to you my friend.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 27, 2008)

Hope your back to normal real soon....
Pain is no fun.....try to relax and rest...That's the best medicine...

No dancing for you!!!!


----------



## Frank&Rita (Dec 28, 2008)

Get to a Chiropractor.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 28, 2008)

I agree with Frank&amp;Rita....Find a good one quick buddy
Wishing you a speedy reovery


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 28, 2008)

Hope you get to felling better wade, you've had a rough December.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 28, 2008)

What a trooper Wade. You are laid up with a bummed out back and first thing you do is log on here!


Hope that spine of yours mends itself quickly and you don't miss work. Best wishes.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 28, 2008)

Will there be any physical therapy? I had some problems with my back and left leg this past year and after a couple of sessions of PT I noticed a great improvement. I was glad for that because then I didn't need the meds. I can't drink wine and take those meds in the same day.



A great motivater to do my PT!


----------



## zember311 (Dec 28, 2008)

physical therapy if they suggest it helps alot, if you stick with it.


Hope all is well, let the meds kick in and veg this one out a bit.


----------



## corn field (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your back Wade. I too have cronic back problems so I can relate. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Rich, what else am I going to do, I cant just sit there and watch tv all day. I dont know what Ill be doing as far as recovering as I havent seen the specialist yet. I think I over exerted a leg muscle yesterday in all that struggling to get up on my own as thats kiling me today also, if my back wasnt bad enough I had my leg lock up on me in the kitche, maybe its all the same injury though but it feels like my muscle is being pulled out of my leg! PWP, I dont think Ill be drinking for awhile either until I get off some of these meds.


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 28, 2008)

Wade,


I'm sorry to hear about your back. In my first year of law school, I herniated two discs in my lower back and had similar pain. I had six months left in the first year, so I used a combination of physical therapy and chiropractic care to manage the pain and make it through the first year.But eventually the following summer I had to have a laminectomy to remove the portion of the discs pressing against the nerve. Since then, my back has always been tender, but the pain is gone. Hang in there. People who don't have back problems have trouble understanding the excruciating pain because it is not an outwardly apparent injury like a broken bone. But it is quite painful and I surely felt your pain reading your posts. Because of my back problems, I wish that the wine kit makers would develop an alternative 3 gallon option for those of us who don't want to deal with such heavy carboys.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 28, 2008)

I can relate...
Was digging some wild flowers out of a ditch a few years ago...Lifted the heavy clump of dirt onto the tail gate of the pickup and "OUCH"....Like electric shock through my spine...I just went weak....Got into the cab and just sat there for awhile before driving home....

The pain did pass, but made a believer out of me. When people say they have back problems....I believe.

When on Chemo, Steroids/Cortisone and Sleeping Pills I would get back spasums... Like electric shocks up my spine...almost paralyzing....I was sure it was the drugs....Well...I still occasionally get them....Don't know the cause...at least these pass after a minute or two...just an electric jolt.

So, when people have various back pains...I do beleive.

Take care of it Wade...hopefully the meds will make you relax enough to heal. Relaxing is the best thing to heal...."don't let the pain get ahead of the meds"....At least that's what the doctors and nurses say....Take your meds and relax as best you can.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2008)

It is come and go right now even when im sitting still. Mostly much better then what yesterday but tere was once this morning that had me thinking Iwas going to be laying on my kitchen floor for awhile. This is way different then just my bulged discs. Those hurt like hell but I was able to eventually very slowly roll over and carefully slowly get to my feet. This nerve stuff just paralyzes you. I could twist about 3 inches before I was ready to pass out from pain and then try to find that sweet spot where I could relax for a second and try again. All that yeterday 1/2 in my car trying to get up just made me end up in a very difficult positon to get out of. The more i sqiggled a lit and moved around the more i made myself harder to get out of when the EMS got there.


----------



## Dean (Dec 28, 2008)

I feel for you buddy! Some of my family members have sciatic pain and they claim it's the worst. Most of them cannot sit for long periods, and only laying down or standing helps to relieve the pain. Percoset helps.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2008)

They gave me Vicodin as a pain killer an Flexeral as a muscle relaxer.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 28, 2008)

It was good enough for Brett Favre...............

Hope you are feeling better today Wade.....


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, Vicodin and Ultram and Darvocet all make me sick. I would rather deal with the back pain than the nausea and weirdness from the pills. Wine helps though!!!! At my second job,,,by the end of the 4 hour evening I am in alot of pain and just watching the clock until it is time that I can get in the car and drive home. I'm scheduled for an 8 hour day next Sat. and already dreading how I will feel being on my feet that long, with the pain shooting down my legs.........Ok....thanks for letting me complain....but I know many of you can certainly relate.


----------



## Scott (Dec 29, 2008)

Wade welcome to the club (not a good one to join). First your black eye now this. What really sucks is having to get someone to put on your socks, jeans and shoes for you.


I feel for ya, take it easy.


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 29, 2008)

Wade, at least your back problem is not like mine -- as my wife says, my "back problem" is really a "front" problem!

But, having said that, listen to your doc's and be conservative. My back problem (degenerative disk) is pretty much taken care of with daily exercise that stemmed from physical therapy during a particularly bad back muscle spasm/disc compression back in 1993! I still do the exercises each morning, 15 years later. The PT was trained in a particular method (I think McCormick method if I remember correctly) and she specialized in different back issues. But, what works for one isn't necessarily the best for another, so get lots of input before you go do something that could cause even bigger problems. A degenerative disk isn't the same as a fall and wrenching of whatever it was you did to your back.






Hope you feel better -- I KNOW you've learned already how your back is key to EVERYTHING!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wade, take care and hope your up and moving soon. I echo the idea of seeing a chiropractor. I've seen one for a few years now and he's pretty much eliminated the back and neck pain I had from scoliosis (my spine curves the wrong way).


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 29, 2008)

Wade, drink wine. Cures everything!! Get better soon.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2008)

Feeling much better today but will see the doc tomorrow. Was a little rough getting on the boots to go to work this morning but managed to make it through the day. Now every other part of my body hurts from favoring the bad part.


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 29, 2008)

Wade are you sure this wasn't a stunt to justify buying that new pump? 
My wife would never fall for that.


----------



## zember311 (Dec 29, 2008)

It's a shame you have your woes about those better bottles, this would make one heck of a good excuse to the wife to rid yourself of those heavy glass tubs






Just checking in on you, hope all is at least smoothing out for you.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey mud, use this for justification. 6 gallons of wine, either from fruits or a kit probably costs around $100. Then the carboys now cost $40-50 each. If you drop one carboy of wine, you just lost more than the price of a pump, plus stained the carpet or ruined the hardwood floo for another major repair bill. Even if you don't drop it, you could do like Wade and strain your back. Hundreds if not thousands of dollars in lost wages, doctor and hospital bills, plus pain and suffering! Add it all up and a pump is CHEAP!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 29, 2008)

appleman said:


> Hey mud, use this for justification. 6 gallons of wine, either from fruits or a kit probably costs around $100. Then the carboys now cost $40-50 each. If you drop one carboy of wine, you just lost more than the price of a pump, plus stained the carpet or ruined the hardwood floo for another major repair bill. Even if you don't drop it, you could do like Wade and strain your back. Hundreds if not thousands of dollars in lost wages, doctor and hospital bills, plus pain and suffering! Add it all up and a pump is CHEAP!



Wow...........

Could you start that paragraph with "Dear Mrs Johnson"............


----------



## grapeman (Dec 29, 2008)

Dear Mrs. Johnson,Consider this,6 gallons of wine, either from fruits or a kit probably costs around $100. Then the carboys now cost $40-50 each. If you drop one carboy of wine, you just lost more than the price of a pump, plus stained the carpet or ruined the hardwood floo for another major repair bill. Even if you don't drop it, you could do like Wade and strain your back. Hundreds if not thousands of dollars in lost wages, doctor and hospital bills, plus pain and suffering! Add it all up and a pump is CHEAP! 







How's that Jobe?


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm printing it right now..............


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm all about the new toys its her that doesn't understand.
I'm alway saying baby this400 dollar tool will bring me home to you in half the time.
appleman,I like the way you think,do you offer counseling???


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2008)

I would have used that excuse only I already had the pump in my basement when this happened and I cant for the life of e come up with something else I need!


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2008)

You must be in terrible pain Wade, that you can't come up with something....Think through the pain,,,there must be something you need [want]...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2008)

Now that you say that a pneumatic corker might let me heel faster!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Dec 29, 2008)

It would reduce the strain on your back!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think a more handicapped friendly home with about 50 acres of gently sloping open fields would be needed ........... I mean...... a man in your condition can't be traversing those stairs every day..................


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2008)

Now your talking buddy!


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2008)

See Wade, with a little help from your friends there is all kinds of thing you need...


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2008)

I think the winning lotto ticket would make my back feel really good!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't think the 50 acres of gently rolling fields would help a lot. Then you would need to mow one heck of a lawn!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 30, 2008)

More land=
More work=
More pain!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I just got back from 1 doctor and survey says through X-Ray that i have disc compressing on nerve which explains the left leg being almost completely numb. He wants me to get an MRI now and go to physical therapy. He asked me when I plan on going back to work and I said ummmm, I just came from work!



Mortgage doesnt pay itself!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 30, 2008)

Wade, You need logging chains to keep me from going to work when I am hurt. But We are still young (1970 )with many years of work ahead of us. As much as I would hate to stay home you need to take care of yourself. Just keep it in mind. ( I will do the same)


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Dec 30, 2008)

wade said:


> They gave me Vicodin as a pain killer an Flexeral as a muscle relaxer.




Been there different injury route. i would recommend red wine with this combination. I usually found a syrah tobe best



.


quick recovery. 
lots of posts with recomendations, my last pt'ist essentially told me that a lazy patient is in pain. and she didn't lie. when i was told i could return to normal activities i got lazy and sure enough the shooting pain started again. 


the winter is a bugger, i had to pull my father up an iced walk, and take him to the er this week in il. broken ankle. watch out for that ice!!!


----------



## rrawhide (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, wade - been down a couple of days with the flu stuff but am better today - wish you could have had this instead. I, too, have a sensitive back and suffer also. Not, fun - but I did buy my wife a nurses outfit and she sure looks great in it - takes my mind off of the pain. You might wanna try that too!!!


Anyway, get better and the pump sure sounds good - I did get a buon vino filter for Christmas and the instructions say you can transfer wine with this without putting in the filter pads. BUT, only for 10-15 gallons before letting the motor cool for awhile. I'm gonna try this too - A lot better that 400 if it works.


Get better buddy - Happy New Year!!!


rrawhide


----------



## grapeman (Dec 31, 2008)

rrawhide said:


> Wow, wade - been down a couple of days with the flu stuff but am better today - wish you could have had this instead. I, too, have a sensitive back and suffer also. Not, fun - but I did buy my wife a nurses outfit and she sure looks great in it - takes my mind off of the pain. You might wanna try that too!!!
> 
> 
> rrawhide




I can just picture Wade in that Nurse's outfit now.............







Not a pretty sight...............................


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2008)

It would probably look similar to this!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 31, 2008)

Awe come on Wade, you need a nurse's hat for that to work! Besides, he said nurse, not runway model for a pageant.


Happy New Year Wade. I hope the back did a bit better today. Do you at least have tomorrow off with pay?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, I have tomorrow off with pay and the back is feeling ok. I just dont like the fact that the left side of my left rear, leg and foot are completely numb. The doctor yesterday checked my reflexes at my ankle and had no reflex at all until he checked my knee and I kicked him square in the knee cap!



Youd think they would be aware of a response like that and be clear out of the way, he was lucky i wasnt wearing my steel toes as we was hurting pretty good. I think I gave him a reflex check also as his leg jumped pretty good also!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 31, 2008)

That's funny Wade. I need a good laugh after the last few days. I have had a good case of a boomerang cold or flu since before Christmas and it keeps geeting worse. My Mom invited all of us kids and 5 out of 6 of uswere able to come to dinner tonight (oldest brother couldn't come after cutting his fingers in a table saw with no guard-sound familiar Wade?). I figured since my temp was under 101 for a change that I would go- bad mistake............. 


ANyways, that's funny. Wish I had been there when you were in his office with the Naughty Nurse Nancy outfit on


----------



## gaudet (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Wade,

I think I found your naughty nurse. Take your pick......


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2008)

I guess it depends on what shes doing with that glove or where that needles going!


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Wade! Sorry to hear about your achin back! Been there, Done that! I hurt my back on a construction job. ( lifting a beam). My boss took me to a chiropractor and he put the finishing touches on it! I ended up with a spinal fusion. My advice, STAY AWAY FROM THE DAMNED CHIROPRACTOR!!!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 2, 2009)

I was not going to say it!!! But I can not help it. Sorry chiropractor lovers. Most people that see a chiropractor see them for life. They can not go a month without seeing one.. ??????? Is that a good thing????? We stopped our Grand Dad from going and he got better. ( this was in the 90s ) I'm just saying thatit is a scary thing and......... that I am not a doctor.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2009)

Conflicting opinions, Ive heard about 50/50 now so I guess I'll just go with my gut instinct and agree with you on these people Barney.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 2, 2009)

After maintaining computer networks at a few Chiropracter's Offices for a number of years, I have mixed feelings about them. I always saw the same patients coming in all the time, whenever I was needed to be there. I had a number of them say that they had to come to the office for an adjustment. Quite a few said that generally their back hurt worse when they left than when they came in. Some went so far as to say they felt fine by day 6, but after their visit it would hurt like heck for the next 5 days. They make very good clients though. Around here about the only new offices going up were Chiropracter's offices. Another beautiful one going in right now even with negative construction growth in our area.


Me, I just got a waterbed for a few years and my pains in the spine went away. Whenever I went somewhere and spent the night in a regular bed, my back would ache for the next two days. Don't get me wrong, I do believe in physical threapy, I just wonder sometimes if a few too may people get it unneccesarily.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 2, 2009)

I lost my back pain when I threw out my water bed!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2009)

My wife had 1 of those memory foams for a few years on our bed and we always woke up very stiff in the morning. Late last year we finally went out and bought a nice pillow top ($) bed and she put that thing back on this bed and we still woke up all stiff. About 3 months ago I finally said to get that stupid thing off for a few weeks and we both agree that it is much better without it and we can actually tie our shoes in the morning without crying! She also has a bad back and neck from an incident at work where she works with some violent mentally challenged people. She gets epidural shots abput every 2 months.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 3, 2009)

I thought you were supposed to leave your job at work? Sounds like her day job turns into her night job (taking care of the violent mentally challenged)!






Sorry Bud you set yourself up for that one! By the way how is nursing school going for her?


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 3, 2009)

Appleman, I guess a woman's work is never done!


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 3, 2009)

Good one Richard


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2009)

She starts on the 26th and yea I left that 1 wide open for you didnt I?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 3, 2009)

You not only left it wide open the landing strip lights were on and flashing!!!


----------



## gaudet (Jan 3, 2009)

I even saw the dude flaggin you in Appleman................


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2009)

ROFLMAO!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2009)

Okay, so finally I got the MRI and went back to the doc today with left leg and foot still numb, he said that he amazed that Im still walking around with no pain as I have 1 bulged disk and another 1 herniated and broke with the broken part leaning on the nerve which is causing the numbness. He has referred me to a spine specialist but says that I should get surgery immediately as its a ticking bomb. I will see what the specialist says but Im not getting any surgery until I can not get off the floor and go to work.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 16, 2009)

So how many bottles of wine will they let you bring to work? All you need to do is drink the rest of you numb! Just don't run that table saw or any other power tools!


Seriously though you really need to get it fixed up. I bet they would just make a little hole and pull the piece of broken bone out. What the heck did you do to break off a piece of vertebrae?


----------



## gaudet (Jan 16, 2009)

wade said:


> Okay, so finally I got the MRI and went back to the doc today with left leg and foot still numb, he said that he amazed that Im still walking around with no pain as I have 1 bulged disk and another 1 herniated and broke with the broken part leaning on the nerve which is causing the numbness. He has referred me to a spine specialist but says that I should get surgery immediately as its a ticking bomb. I will see what the specialist says but Im not getting any surgery until I can not get off the floor and go to work.



You could end up doing irreparable damage by waiting too long Wade. I know you gotta work, but you need to make sure you don't cripple yourself. Go get that second opinion from the specialist.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2009)

This all stems from when I bulged the discs about 3 years ago. I will see the specialist but dont know 1 person who benefited from a back surgery, but do know quite a few who said it has made them worse. Im in a conundrum here, I cant really afford to be out of work for 1 1/2 -2 1/2 months as there is no light duty where I work and I dont want to get into a pissing contest with my employer who thinks anyone out on comp is a pce of



lazy SOB who just wants to sit home and make money on his dime but this all comes from getting hurt at work originally. I think Im pretty much gonna have to wait until I can no longer work as I dont want to lose my job from this as this is not a good time to look for another job. Up



's creek without a paddle!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 16, 2009)

Appleman, a disk is not a disk. I disk is like 100 or so very thin layers of rubber bands that circle the spinal cord between the bones creating a cushin between the bones. A bulged disk is a disk with many of the bands broken. Kinda like having a garter belt on with big holes in it. you would bulge out in places. the bulges pinch nerves.


Wade, I know that you can not afford to be out of work for 2 1/2 months. Yet if you let it go you might be out longer or worse. I would talk to people. Help is out there. Some loans can be put off for a time. They just add to the end. Your friends and family can pay the light bill your church will not only feed you they will cook the meals and bring them to your house. People will help. I will even payone of yourbills for you, just ask. I have been given help when I was in need.


----------



## admiral (Jan 16, 2009)

Wade, I don't know you at all but I do know that you have expertise in wine making and that you give good advice. I respect you for that. You really need to see the specialist and get an honest evaluation. Then do what the expert thinks. If you want, you can get a second opinion from another specialist. (We do that here on the forum



)


When you give advice on making wine don't you give that advice wanting the person to be successful? The specialists are no different. They have an expertise and they will give good advice. 


Good luck and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone and Rocky for the very kind gesture. I will see the specialist and if need be approach my boss about this. Im kind of nervous about this, Im not really afraid of having a surgery, more of what will become of my job if Im deemed a risk of injury cause I will never be able to support our bills if I lose my job.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 16, 2009)

You can get past this. Take care of yourself. You have too many years left. The banks want to make years more money off of you. They will work with you. Igive the vol fire dept $50.00 a year and the police dept. $30.00 and I do not even like cops. (they keep holding guns on me!!! NOT guilty just big and scary looking



) I have no problem helping out a working man ( or woman). There seems to be less of us every year.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 16, 2009)

Wade, There are all kinds of options out there so check them out. Really worry when you start loosing bladder and bowel control. That seems to be a question I am up against when I'm trying to get a MRI authorized by an insurance company. I guess they figure that if you are having those problems then by damn you need a MRI. And yes, we have had patients that are in that situation because the nerves in the pelvic area are effected by the back. As you are seeing all of us know people who have not benefited from surgery and some who have.



And not to mention the added stress of worrying about your job, especially in these times. Curtis is currently doing the IDD therapy that I mentioned to you becuase his back is very painful again. It is about the 3rd time for him but it has kept him from having surgery and gives him relief for a while as have the epidural steroid injections. 

You do have a dellima there, And if you go to a spine surgeon..... ....that is what he is going to want to do. Like when you go to a Gastro Dr....you pretty well darn sure know you are going to get a colonoscopy!!!!



Will be thinking of you..............Take it real easy!!! Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 16, 2009)

Wade...this does not sound good at all....Talk to your doctor and then talk to another...
Do as they say and suggest...
The outcome is in hands that hold your future...
The future may seem pretty dim right now and the pain hard to bear, but, it will all work out....Have faith in the medical world and in the future.

Take your medicine...it will work out for the best.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 17, 2009)

You might want to see a really good chiropractor too buddy before you make any final decisions.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 17, 2009)

I think that many, not all but many of the back surgerys that go wrong are caused by age, being over wieghtor not doing what the doctor tells you to do. 
I know that athletes have special doctors but many athletes have returned to theirsport after surgery. Nate "the rock" Quarry-UFC fighter age 36 http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=news.Detail&amp;gid=7867
and Tito Ortiz age 33 http://www.affliction-mma.com/?p=104


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 17, 2009)

My 2 cents worth!! As I said before, I injured my back lifting a steel beam on a construction job. My boss took me to a chiropractor and he jumped on my back and the next day I couldn't walk. My doctor put me in the hospital in traction and physical therapy for a week or so and then I went to an orthopedic surgeon. I had back surgery to remove the disc and a spinal fusion, taking bone from my hip and fusing the vertibrae together. Went back to work 2months later and haven't had any trouble since. That was in 1969! I don't know if the do spinal fusion anymore but in my case it sure was successful. Again my advice. Don't go to a chiropractor, especially if you have been diagnosed with a ruptured disc!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 17, 2009)

The main problem right now is that my back is actually not hurting at all, just a numbness in the left side of my leg, my back is actually feeling better right now then it has in quite awhile with the exception of that day when I couldnt move but again it wasnt my back hurting, just a nerve being pinched. I will see be setting up the appointment on Mon. to see what he says though and if he recommends surgery I will see the doc my wife goes to for a 3rd opinion.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2009)

Went to the specialist finally today and surgery isnt recommended, he said that the nerve will either fade over time or be that way and they can do epider. shots at a later time if it dont. He said even with a surgery most times that doesnt fix the nerve and since my back is feeling Ok and Im not peeing or pooping in my pants or the opposite not having problems going then let a sleeping dog lay which is exactly what I wanted to hear!


----------



## gaudet (Jan 27, 2009)

Good to hear that you won't be requiring surgery. I'm glad that it worked out the way you wanted it to Wade.


----------



## corn field (Jan 27, 2009)

Wade 
Today I got the Epidural shot in my back. This is the 3rd one in 5 years. The first one lasted just under a year the second one lasted 3 years. Hope this one goes that long. Believe me they realy work.
Have to go tomorrow and get an angeogram and posible stent in my heart. No problem have had it done 5 times already. Hey I'm in good shape for the shape I am in. It is not so much the age (70) but the milage.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 27, 2009)

Good Luck Corn field....Hope your body-work is a success.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2009)

Cornfield, I think Toby Keith wrote a song about you entitled "I Aint as Good as I once was but Im as good once as I ever was"



Thanks for the inf, Im not worried about the needle at all so if and when the day comes Ill be there, just didnt want the surgerey especially for a back that has been feeling great. Its kind of like the ole saying, if it aint broke dont fix it.
Gaudet, I appreciate the concern you had and the helpful insight you gave m on ths subject!


----------



## gaudet (Jan 27, 2009)

Never want to see a person lose their livelyhood, at least not without the benefit of knowing they are financially secure. Just glad to know you will still be lifting carboys.............


----------



## Wade E (Jan 27, 2009)

I will not be lifting carboys, thats why I have the vacuum pump. Which 1 exactly do you have again and does yours get warm from degassing or racking 6 gallons. Mine doesnt and a friend does want one who makes bigger batches (100 liters) so I dont want to have him look into a pump that might overheat with that much. I racked my 3 gallon batch of blackberry immediately followed by my 6 gallon batch of black currant Sat and my pump never even got warm but I dont see any of these on Ebay and the Schuco's like Rich has are only being sold to Med people.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 27, 2009)

Great news Wade!!



Maybe with time it will get better and not worse.


----------



## admiral (Jan 27, 2009)

Outstanding news wade! So glad to hear it. I really did laugh though when you wrote earlier, "it really doesn't feel too bad... except I can't move!" What understatement. 


My pump, like yours, doesn't overheat either. I am really pleased.


Take care.


----------



## gaudet (Jan 27, 2009)

My Easy Vac puts some heat out, but I think its kind of expected that it will do that. It is a little workhorse at 1/5 hp. But for what its worth Wade and admiral, you guys did get a great deal on your pumps.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 28, 2009)

Hope those nerve endings will heal up for you quickly buddy


----------



## whino-wino (Jan 28, 2009)

Waldo,


I know you've been asked this before but.....


do you ever sleep?


2:14 am???


----------



## Wade E (Jan 28, 2009)

It was 3:14, at 2:14 he was out in the back roasting coffee beans over his fire place.


----------



## rem1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wouldn't you love to be Waldos paperboy? Hope the Ice hasn't torn up your place to much. Waldos area was hit hard by the ice storm.


----------

